# Alternative to VHI Company Plan Extra.



## SlurrySlump (10 Oct 2012)

My renewal cover for our VHI Company Plan Extra arrived today. Big increase. It will cost €2320 for the two of us to renew.

Is there a cheaper alternative out there with another company or another plan within the VHI with similar cover that we might switch to.

I am hoping that someone has already waded through this stuff and can advise.


----------



## snowyb (10 Oct 2012)

Hi SlurrySlump,

The plan you are on at present has poor out-patient cover so there are cheaper alternatives with good hospital + good outpatient cover.

Here are a few options with VHI:
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?266&104/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?227&272/

Also, a few more options with Laya Healthcare & Aviva:
www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?279&198&309/


If outpatient cover is not a necessity, here are a few options with good hospital cover and limited outpatient cover:

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?298&277/

www.hia.ie/ci/comparison/step3?105&249/


Snowyb


----------



## SlurrySlump (10 Oct 2012)

Thanks Snowyb. I will read through the links you gave me and see if I can save money. To date we visit our doctor as an outpatient about 6 times a year in total between the two of us.


----------

